# Ponta's first trip into town



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

So on request from Meoshia, here are some pics of Ponta from this week 😃

It's hard to take pictures of this little wiggly booty lol, he keeps trying to kiss me 😅


















Here are some pics from when we went into town to go see the vet today. 

On the train... He was really well behaved! He sits quietly in my lap and in his bag when we have to walk around. 

























The vet said he was really healthy. Everything looked good and he healed fine from his neuter 😃 He is also lighter than I thought. 4.3 lb right now at 6 months. The vet said he's a bit on the skinny side, so I guess I have to plump him up a bit. 

And this is when we went walking around in the cold... He started shivering after a few minutes so I put him back in the bag  Poor baby. It is really cold out here now. We might get 3-6" of snow today. 










We were walking past the shops like this, and we passed a realtor office that had a really cute cream colored longhaired chi! She came to the window all excited to say hi, then her owners took her outside to meet Ponta. So cute lol, wish I got a picture. I hope we can meet more chi friends!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a sweetheart, he's super adorable!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yayyyyyy!! I'm so happy to have woken up to pictures of this little man. Thank you for posting them! He is gorgeous and has the most sweetest little teddy bear face. He makes me want a long haired boy. 
How cute that Ponta got to meet his first chi friend at a realtor office? That is actually what I am currently studying 😍😍😍. It would be my dream one day to have my own realtor office and take my pups with. 
Ponta looks pretty healthy in the pics I've seen. The chart that I have says his adult weight should be 5 lbs full grown. But I'd add at least 1/2 lb to that. He will be a good size. How much are you feeding him? 1/4 cup twice daily should be adequate enough at his age and from now on. My 7.6 pounders get 1/4 cup twice a day. And some tasty snacks in between. They love the Stella and Chewy's carnivore crunch. 
I love that Ponta is already wearing clothes. He looks adorable! ❤


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg he's just ridiculously cute! He has such a sweet little face.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Aww he is just so cute!!!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you all for your sweet messages 😃 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yayyyyyy!! I'm so happy to have woken up to pictures of this little man. Thank you for posting them! He is gorgeous and has the most sweetest little teddy bear face. He makes me want a long haired boy.
> How cute that Ponta got to meet his first chi friend at a realtor office? That is actually what I am currently studying 😍😍😍. It would be my dream one day to have my own realtor office and take my pups with.
> Ponta looks pretty healthy in the pics I've seen. The chart that I have says his adult weight should be 5 lbs full grown. But I'd add at least 1/2 lb to that. He will be a good size. How much are you feeding him? 1/4 cup twice daily should be adequate enough at his age and from now on. My 7.6 pounders get 1/4 cup twice a day. And some tasty snacks in between. They love the Stella and Chewy's carnivore crunch.
> I love that Ponta is already wearing clothes. He looks adorable! ❤


Haha no problem, I'm lazy and I needed the extra push from you 😉 That is so cool that you're studying to be a realtor! It would be so fun to bring the chis to work every day. Just thinking about it makes me happy! 

I totally think he looks like a bear too. You should see his baby pictures. I will try to dig them up lol. He looked exactly like a baby bear (or an ewok, if you're into Star Wars). I almost named him Wicket 

I'm free feeding him right now. He eats his kibble several times a day and gets treats when we do training time. He does eat about 1/2 cup a day plus the treats (usually just some boiled chicken). I think he is just in his lanky stage. He should fill out okay because he loves his food. 

He is good about wearing clothes now. Every time we want to go outside he knows he has to put his coat on. We are getting tons of snow right now.. 5-10" this weekend apparently! We went out earlier but he didn't like it, lol. Now he's all cuddled up in a soft blanket for a nap. I wish I can find some more cute boy clothes. If you know any good ones let me know 😃


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

He is super cute!


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Awwwww he's so cute and tiny! My Leo is huge but I'm in love with every inch of him!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

He is s quite the handsome little man!! I can imagine you have quite a bit of snow now. Keep the picture coming...we love them!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Yayyyyyy!! I'm so happy to have woken up to pictures of this little man. Thank you for posting them! He is gorgeous and has the most sweetest little teddy bear face. He makes me want a long haired boy.
> ...


Awe, I would love to see his baby pics. I could totally see that he probably looked like a mini bear as a baby. I just adore his sweet little face.

I totally agree, he is just in his gangly teen stage. Sounds like what you're doing is working for him just fine. 

I know loads of dog brands. Just give me his measurements when you get time.


----------

